# Dry skin...bleeds and scabs



## good4theday (Jul 27, 2010)

I am new to this forum and i have a blue nose pitbull that is a year and 4 months old and just recently we had a baby and just got home this week and I have noticed that his skin is really bad. Under his neck and around his face he has been scratching so bad that he bleeds and puss looking stuff comes out. I dont know what to do and cant afford to go to the vet if there is something i can do from home or get that will work...please help.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds horrible, how bad he must feel huh? He may have the mange. If nothing else, maybe give him an oatmeal bath until morning when you can take him to the vet. There is a product called MTG (mane,tail, groom) and it works wonders. It's about 17 bucks, just think though you could add a few more bucks and take him to the doc. Or, try it and if it don't work, more bucks...go to the vet please, he must be miserable.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be a staff infection to mange, I know you may not have the money to take the pup and please do not take this the wrong way, but if you cannot afford to go to the vet and at least get a diagnosis then maybe you should not have a dog right now.
Now if you can go to the vet and find out what it is you definitely could treat at home for way cheaper than the vet and we can help with that. So if you can take him to the vet and find out what is wrong with them we can help you save money with treatments you can do at home. Also owing a puppy and doing all the vaccines can be expensive so hopefully you can find enough to get him to the vet and get him vaccinated.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yeast infection might be another cause. A vet is really the only one who can give you a sure diagnosis. 

Unfortunately, a lot of blue dogs end up with skins problems due to them being over/in-bred for color


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry to hear that...poor little thing...he must feel horrible...but i think taking him to the vet to get a diagnosis at least is a must, once you know what's wrong with him then you can treat him in a cheaper way at home...hope he'll get help and get better.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Check for staph, yeast infection, and possible severe food allergies. Carecredit if you don't have the immediate funds. Easy to get approved for 500 dollar credit line, and you can use a cosigner if you have blemished credit. This needs to be looked at RIGHT AWAY. 

Good post Lisa and Carriana


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just as performanceknls said, if you can't afford the vet, then you shouldn't have a dog, believe me, she told me the same exact thing when I got my pup Balls, But luckly, I did have enough, I work at pizza hut for 8/hr and i work around 13 hours a week, its crappy but I can afford his vet. If I can afford it, millions of people can, but If you really can't try giving him an oatmeal bath as somebody above has mentioned that should help and also, its good to get him the cone shape thing for his head so he won't scratch it after u give him his bath good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## good4theday (Jul 27, 2010)

He is fully vacinated and we jsut dont have the money right this moment. Hospital bills from having a baby. I was just wondering if there was something i could do at home.


----------

